

The Echo Nest Joins Spotify - tbassetto
http://blog.echonest.com/post/78749300941/the-echo-nest-joins-spotify

======
untog
I'm a little conflicted about this. The Echo Nest is _amazing_ and does the
kinds of things with music analysis that I can only dream of doing, so I wish
them every success in the world.

 _But_ up until now they've been a fantastic independent force, not attaching
themselves to any single music provider. You could use their APIs with Rdio,
GrooveShark, whatever you felt like. I'm concerned that will no longer be the
case.

~~~
whirlycott1
It's a venture funded business. There are only three outcomes: sell, go public
or crash. What were you expecting?

They also said their API will stay up:

[http://blog.echonest.com/post/78749300941/the-echo-nest-
join...](http://blog.echonest.com/post/78749300941/the-echo-nest-joins-
spotify)

~~~
untog
...sell to someone that isn't Spotify?

~~~
JangoSteve
Any company that has both the economic ability and incentive to acquire The
Echo Nest would have the same potential to be one-sided in their acquisition
as Spotify.

------
andrewcooke
absolutely nothing on the future of the public api.

~~~
allbutlost
"The Echo Nest API will remain free and open to support its robust developer
ecosystem."

[http://the.echonest.com/pressreleases/spotify-acquires-
echo-...](http://the.echonest.com/pressreleases/spotify-acquires-echo-nest/)

~~~
radley
Which means at least a year. Maybe two. Then there will be... changes. Little
ones at first. Happens every time.

